# What a way to end the Ice Season!!



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

After finding out the low down on the crappies on the Pipe, myself, dad, brother-in-law, 2 nephews, and a buddy headed to Pipe for the final ice fishing trip of the season. It was the boys first ice fishing trip. It was 50 degrees with little wind, sun and a ton of crappies were caught. The main bite occured between 3p and 5:30p. We couldn't keep up. The majority of the fish were between 10-12 inches and 3 that were 14". Now on to the snow birds!! If any one wants location send me a PM.


----------



## roadtriprod (Apr 23, 2003)

Is there still ice left on pipestem? How about the resivoir? I thought about taking my boat there monday. Where is the hot walleye spot?


----------

